
Man Who Drove into Pedestrians in Sunnyvale CA Was Targeting Muslims - zachguo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/26/us/crash-sunnyvale-muslims.html
======
zachguo
It's shocking that this kind of hate crime happened in Silicon Valley, one of
the most racially diverse places in the US.

~~~
masonic
The driver in question is black.

